# January surf fishing



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I live in Atlanta, and new to surf fishing as I only started 18 months ago.
I typically get to fish some in the spring and fall, but not so much in December and January. I had great luck on the pompano and red fish in late October and November.

Can anyone tell me what to expect surf fishing under normal conditions in January?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure on Atlanta but I would assume the same that you ve been catching maybe some whiting thrown in also


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry I live in Atlanta but surf fish on Johnson's Beach


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The main things I catch surf fishing in January and February are whiting, sheepshead, redfish and black drum. On warmer days you may luck into some pompano action but they are anything but thick.

It all really depends on water temps. If we get some prolonged periods of warmer weather that allows the water to stay above 60, then your chances with pompano will increase. Some years we catch them all winter in decent numbers, other years we won't see many at all until March.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*winter surf fishing*

IMO late december,thru feb is pretty slow. I agree with Chris, once the water goes below 60 it feels like fishing in a deserted ocean, plus it just gets downright cold some days. Iam still gona be down there pretty often,but I don't expect to catch a lot of fish.


----------

